# Emma graduated!



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

My little bumble bee graduated this morning from Basic Dog Obedience. She was a star pupil. And especially when I realize that when I rescued her in March, she was so terrified of EVERYTHING that moved! But she has come a long way. She is now a confident, healthy, happy 10 month old German Shepherd Dog. I love her SOOO much and I am so proud of her.:wub:










This is the final exam, she is supposed to refuse taking a bite out of a hotdog upon command. She passed with flying colors. (It probably helped that I gave her an extra heap of dog food prior to the class!)


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful Emma! :congratulations:


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats! Such a beautiful face!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She looks mighty proud of herself! Good job Emma


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!! Good job!


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome congrats, I don't think I could even resist biting the hot dog. You obviously have been working hard.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations: super job!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats, you should be very proud for coming so far with her in such a short time


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:congrats: to you both! I love her expression trying to ignore that hotdog! :wub:


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

that is so wonderful to hear!!! i gotta agree with everyone else though with her expression. love it!!! she has great discipline but if i didn't know better she's almost cursing at us with those eyes. Such temptation you give her lol :wild:


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! I am no where near as strong as your girl...I just sneaked downstairs from my office and bought a hotdog off the street.


----------

